# LQQking for Swiss Mondaine Breeders



## steffano2 (May 6, 2007)

Hi:
Can anyone help me locate breeders of Swiss Mondaine. I'd like to start breeding them and I'm having a hard time finding breeders. I've got an email into the national club already no response yet. Any help would be great.
Thanks,
steffano2


----------



## Pixy (Mar 29, 2005)

go to eggbid.com and click on "fancy pigeons" then search the auctions for the seller who is "Carrierman" he auctions nice swiss mondaines. He'll probably have a few. 
Hope it works out


----------



## steffano2 (May 6, 2007)

Pixy said:


> go to eggbid.com and click on "fancy pigeons" then search the auctions for the seller who is "Carrierman" he auctions nice swiss mondaines. He'll probably have a few.
> Hope it works out


Thanks I will check it out.
Cheers,
Steffano2


----------

